
Show HN: PDFFiddler – Intelligent Automation for PDF Processing - pdffiddler
https://playground.pdffiddler.com
======
pdffiddler
We all know, how cumbersome can it be to do certain operations with PDF
documents, such as data extraction/manipulation of content/form filling, etc..
And, this problem aggravates more in the organization, where a lot of
documents come in for processing. It requires a lot of error-prone manual
effort, to process those documents correctly and efficiently.

After a lot of thought processes, iterations and years of hard work, we
developed a PDFFiddler platform, to solve the above problem. While designing,
we mainly focus on three major principle.

-> Simple enough, to onboard any document quickly

-> Flexible to meet any business requirement

-> Cost-Effective for anyone to use

PDFFiddler platform is powered through Domain-driven custom scripting
language. Those custom scripts can be quickly written through our intuitive
editor with auto-complete capability.

PDFFiddler supports a lot of PDF operations such as

1) Merge, Sort, Group, Filter, Split, Attachment

2) Add/Edit/Delete/Extract content such as Text, Image, etc..

3) Add/Delete/Extract/Rotate Pages.

4) Redaction, Watermark

5) Add/Remove Digital Signature.

6) Add/Delete annotations such as text highlighting, underlining, etc..

7) Add any barcode such as Post

8) Security (Protect/Unprotect with encryption)

9) PDF Archiving

10) Advanced data extraction from tables, forms, etc..

11) Form Filling

and many more

To learn more about the PDFFiddler platform, Please visit
[https://playground.pdffiddler.com](https://playground.pdffiddler.com).

We have dozens of predefined templates, to play with.

We will be launching soon PDFFiddler Enterprise to cater to organizational
needs for document processing.

To get the latest updates and early bird offers, Please register with us, at
[https://www.pdffiddler.com/](https://www.pdffiddler.com/)

If you do have any other business requirements, which you like to incorporate
with us, we would love to hear about it. Please contact us at
query@pdffiddler.com

------
neha9d
Interesting project,worked on itext and pdftron SDK but your scripting
language much simpler nice work guys. best wishes :)

~~~
pdffiddler
thank you for your kind words

------
codegladiator
Nice and clean. Congrats on getting it out.

~~~
pdffiddler
thanks :)

